# USB and cigarette lighter stop working (intermittently)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It could have something to do with the neg battery cable

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]


----------



## jimmy vaughner (Jul 10, 2021)

I changed both fuse and cigarette adapter and it still don't work


----------

